Ask HN: Why do Americans/Europeans not use “bum gun” or water to wash? - mianasif
======
byoung2
There was an old article reposted to HN recently
[http://mentalfloss.com/article/23210/toilet-paper-history-
ho...](http://mentalfloss.com/article/23210/toilet-paper-history-how-america-
convinced-world-wipe)

~~~
philiphodgen
This article kicked up a fake virus scare popup on my Android phone. Beware
when clicking on this link.

------
simonblack
Lots of Europeans use a bidet. It seems to be mainly the Anglophone countries
(US, Canada, UK, Australia, New Zealand) that find using water to wash the
nether regions as something strange.

------
kamranahmed_se
Not sure how they can feel clean with those tissue papers

